# Pork butt cooking too fast? Tried to follow Bears step by step



## mcfire12 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I started my pork butt this morning at 7:30 on my MES 30" 11:30 I put my probe in and it reads 179. I think this is a 7.5lb butt. Is that too fast? Had smoker set at 220 the entire time. I pulled it out and foiled it in the dripping pan I had under it and dropped the temp to 210. Did I do something wrong here? I was going by Bears step by step and it shouldn't have been ready that fast?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 22, 2014)

That does sound a little faster than normal, though every butt can be a little different. Are you sure your probe is accurate and that its not touching bone etc? If its done alot earlier than planned then just wrap it in foil good, put it in a cooler and fill with some old towels if its alot larger than the butt. It will still be steaming hot in 4 hours. Lettingbit rest in a cooler for 2+ hours is always great advice as it will redistribute all of those juices and be super moist.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you using the mea temp probe? they are notoriously inaccurate. double check the temp with a aeperate probe if you have one.


----------



## mcfire12 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm using a Maverick redi check smoker thermometer with the smoker and food temp probes. I moved the probe into different spots 4 times because I thought maybe it was hitting the bone or something and still got the same reading.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it still increasing really fast or is it holding around 180 still?


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 22, 2014)

Even if the temp of the smoker is a little off, and your are cooking hotter and faster than you'd like, you'll still get great pulled pork.  I smoke them around 300 degrees all the time and they turn out great.  Just take the advice above and foil it, towel it and cooler it and it will stay warm for hours.  Good luck!


----------



## mcfire12 (Mar 22, 2014)

Currently the butt is at 198 and smoker at 220. Guess i'll take it out of the smoker when it hits over 200 and let it sit for like a half hour then pull it apart?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 22, 2014)

The longer you let it rest the better, i would do at least an hour, but 2 or 3 is even better. if you dont have a cooler then wrap it up good in foil and put in an oven on warm at whatever the lowest temp setting is.


----------



## mcfire12 (Mar 22, 2014)

I was just going to turn the smoker down to 100 and let it hang out in there actually, just keep it wrapped up and call that good, or is that a bad plan?


----------



## pureflusher (Mar 22, 2014)

PigglyWiggly said:


> The longer you let it rest the better, i would do at least an hour, but 2 or 3 is even better. if you dont have a cooler then wrap it up good in foil and put in an oven on warm at whatever the lowest temp setting is.




Piggly is right...let it sit for 2 hours in a cooler


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

Mcfire12 said:


> I was just going to turn the smoker down to 100 and let it hang out in there actually, just keep it wrapped up and call that good, or is that a bad plan?


I do that sometimes. When you turn the heat down in your smoker below the meat temp, with the meat wrapped in foil, the meat can't tell whether your in the smoker, in an oven, or in a cooler with towels. Either way is fine.

Bear


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 23, 2014)

So how did it turn out?


----------

